# and your little dog too........



## greybeard (Jan 2, 2019)

Don't mess with Texas.
A harbinger of things to come.
#15 Texas beat #5 Ga in the Sugar Bowl.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 2, 2019)

That poor little bulldog!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 2, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> That poor little bulldog!



Don't worry.
Uga wasn't hurt


----------



## greybeard (Jan 2, 2019)

Ga's fault. Someone brought a dog to a bull (steer) fight.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 2, 2019)

Sorry, I don't feel so sorry for anyone there.  If any of them had an ounce of sense in their head, They would have known better than to put any kind of a dog/canine near any bovine.... Especially a longhorn,  or something with Brahma blood.  That is one of the reasons they are as tough as they are.  They are designed to fight off predators.  It is in their BLOOD.  You are not going to "reason" with a 1,000 lb longhorn that this "poor little bulldog" isn't going to hurt it.  Natural instinct..... I have a couple of angus cross cows that will do all they can to "get my son's dog" when we have gone in the pasture.  It is a protection, self preservation thing. 

Nope, the only sorry I feel for the fat little bull dog is that the handlers were that dumb....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 2, 2019)

X2!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 2, 2019)

Yeah dog in a red sweater not the best idea 

Uga hauled butt when that steer got after him though


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 2, 2019)

Honestly, I am glad that the dog didn't get hurt, and that no people got more than probably a few bruises.  But I hope that some of them got a little bit of a reality check....


----------



## greybeard (Jan 2, 2019)

If you watch the videos closely, a skinny girl in tight ugly black pants came close to getting Bevo's right horn tip in her backside at about 15 seconds in. The guy squatted down in the grey ball cap stands up 1/2 second later and Bevo's same horn tip hits him in the back of the neck or head.






 




You can see grey cap guy wince as the horn hits him.

All, very very lucky.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 2, 2019)

The little dog was the smartest one there!  No selfies for him!  He took off running as soon as he got a sight of that big steer!  Those people squatting in front of that longhorn must have seen the cartoon movie "Ferdinand the Bull" too many times!   LOL  Lucky no one got hurt.  Of course if anyone did get hurt, it would be blamed on the steer, not the idiots taking stupid chances.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 3, 2019)

Ya had to figure this was coming:
https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nc...o-uga-incident/ar-BBRJtqu?ocid=spartanntp_edu


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 3, 2019)

Peta is a four letter word!

Years ago here at our local Fair, Peta members surrounded a little 9 year old 4-H girl and ranted at her about the calf she had in the fair.  They called her a murderer and reduced her to tears before the dads in the livestock area realized what was happening and "escorted" the Peta members out.  We had to mount "parent patrols" through the remainder of the fair to watch for these crazies.  I saw the same behavior from Peta when my kids showed at other fairs around the state.

Peta believes it is ok to harm kids as long as it is in "defense" of an animal!

Cruelty to animals should be punished heavily, but I do _not_ believe Peta members are completely normal in their thinking.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 3, 2019)

I had them try to give me some grief at the Texas State Fair about 15 years ago.  We had a little talk and a lot of my fellow exhibitors gathered around in support.  PETA folks they left amid cheers from bystanders and other exhibitors alike.  These folks made total fools of themselves and I ended up embarrassing them in front of a whole lot of people.  SCORE!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 3, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I had them try to give me some grief at the Texas State Fair about 15 years ago.  We had a little talk and a lot of my fellow exhibitors gathered around in support.  PETA folks they left amid cheers from bystanders and other exhibitors alike.  These folks made total fools of themselves and I ended up embarrassing them in front of a whole lot of people.  SCORE!!



They are pretty wacked for sure, i don't  have a problem with them protesting  when "hunters"  were  wacking seals over the head, or protesting killing elephants for their tusks...... but have been in a store in south Florida and a peta person freaked because there was some fur on a purse, and she was screaming "I belong to PETA, and we will shut this store down if you do not remove this purse NOW" ....REALLY.... call the men in the white coats and bring them to a mental health  clinic.... this person was running and screaming like a fool for sure !


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 3, 2019)

Some of the idiot PETA people actually used some SPRAY PAINT on a kids show animal one year here at the fair.  They were practically lynched once it was discovered and some dumbazz in the group was heard bragging about it.  I mean they had to get the fair police and the state cops to stop the fair exhibitors parents from literally beating the idiots to death.  After that there were always patrols around.  It is a crying shame that they cannot fight the legitimate abusers and realize that so many of these kids animals live nearly as good as some peoples pet dogs, and better than some peoples kids.  Ought to take their "zealousness" to taking care of children in slums, and druggies homes and abusive parents.  But there is no "COMMON SENSE"  in any of these crazy groups.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 3, 2019)

Absolutely!  So much child abuse about but they vent on kids at Fairs!  Wackos!


----------

